# Ships built at Swan Hunters, Wallsend



## rememberswans (Nov 22, 2007)

I am currently compiling a website of the Dismantling of the Cranes at Swan Hunter Shipyard in Wallsend. The reason for this is that future generation will not know what once stood tall and proud on the banks of the River Tyne. These iconic cranes represent an industrial heritage that will be lost forever. 

As part of the site I am sourcing photos and movies of ships that were once built at Swan Hunters in excess of 1600 ships were built of which 400 were naval vessels in the yards 130 years existence.

Anyone who has pictures and would like to donate them to this site please contact me. 

Anyone who has worked at Swans and has any stories please also contact me.

We must ensure future generations never forget what went before them and what once was a world renowned shipyard.

You can visit the website at www.madiephotography.co.uk and click on the relevant link.

See the daily blog on how work is progressing.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi rememberswans,
I have just got the December issue of "Shipping, Today and Yesterday".
There is a very good article by Norman Middlemiss entitled "Swansong of the Tyne". It gives a short history of the company and many photos of the ships built there. Apparently your cranes are being dismantled and shipped to India to the Bharati Shipyard at Mangalore. What a shame.

Trader.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I have just had a look at your site and see that the information about the cranes going to India has been posted on there. 
An interesting site by the way.

Trader


----------



## rememberswans (Nov 22, 2007)

*Swan Hunters*

Thanks for the comments, this started as a personal interest and has snowballed into something very big.

I appreciate your comments.

Regards

Rememberswans


----------



## kevhogg (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi
Remember getting a book about 10 yr ago written by N Middlemiss(from North Shields) all about the history of all the Tyne yards had some great pictures and stories in.Also a couple of publictaions by another local man by the name of Ken Smith (I think) anyway very good information in these books.Should be in the local library


----------



## rememberswans (Nov 22, 2007)

*Swans Hunters*

Thanks Kev have you any stories? Have you seen the website?

Regards

Rememberswans


----------

